# Fishing rod



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations for a 8-9 ft rod to pair up with a Calcutta 700 reel. Reel would most likely be loaded with 20 mono (maybe put braid on it). Main use would be fishing off piers and the jetties.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

That's a $400 reel! What's your budget for the rod? I ask because there literally hundreds of rods to choose from $25-$500 depending on what you want and can afford. Are you planning to use this setup for other fishing such as surf, boat or kayak?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Go to BassPro and get a 9ft Ugly Stick (rated at 30lbs) and push your line up to 30lbs braid or 25lb mono. You will be happy with the result.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

a $400 reel on an Uglystick?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jc said:


> a $400 reel on an Uglystick?


kinda like this?
http://www.overstock.com/guides/top-5-styles-in-rose-gold-jewelry


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> a $400 reel on an Uglystick?


Read my first answer:
"What's your budget for the rod? I ask because there literally hundreds of rods to choose from $25-$500 depending on what you want and can afford. Are you planning to use this setup for other fishing such as surf, boat or kayak?"

Why use a $400 reel just to fish the piers and jetties? :smile:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Where to start?

Where does a Calcutta 700 cost $400?

What's wrong with a $400 (or a $1000) reel on an Ugly Stick?

What is the appropriate price range for a pier/jetty/surf reel?

What is the appropriate price range and/or manufacturer for a pier/jetty/surf rod?

I only ask because I have the feeling I'm doing things all wrong. Help!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

BTW, I happen to like Ugly Sticks and Ocean Masters too for that matter. I happen to have a $300 reel on a $25 OM and I love it. It's not the price or name that matters. It's what works best for you. I think it's better to offer solutions than ridicule.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> I happen to have a $300 reel on a $25 OM and I love it.


I don't personally care for them, but lots of people would probably love to know where you found an OM for $25.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I paid $129 for an OM ten years ago and I will go to my grave hating uglysticks, sorry! I have had plenty inexpensive rods that I liked a lot. An uglystick was my first real surf rod but the moment I casted and fought a fish on a lighter, modern rod I had no desire for a heavy glass rod with no sensitivity. The exception would be if you want a short stnd up rod that is tough and very affordable... not to offend, I just dont like them!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> I don't personally care for them, but lots of people would probably love to know where you found an OM for $25.


I happened to find 2 of them at BassPro one day. I think they normally sell for $129 or $119.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the OM surfrods are up to $149 I believe... worth every penny IMO, bulletproof


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> I paid $129 for an OM ten years ago and I will go to my grave hating uglysticks, sorry! I have had plenty inexpensive rods that I liked a lot. An uglystick was my first real surf rod but the moment I casted and fought a fish on a lighter, modern rod I had no desire for a heavy glass rod with no sensitivity. The exception would be if you want a short stnd up rod that is tough and very affordable... not to offend, I just dont like them!


JC, I hear ya. Many surf chunkers would love to get lighter modern rods, myself included. I'm just offering some lost cost solutions that don't break the bank since I don't know what his budget is. Can you make a recommendation?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I'd be all over this

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432697

and I could post links all day long to online auctions and private sales, but if I really wanted a specific action/length/style I would go to Academy/Bass Pro/Cabelas/FTU depending on where I lived... I would handle and shake and torque every rod I could put my paws on... then I would decide how much money I wanted to spend... then I'd shop it new or used

I hope to never buy another rod that I am unhappy with and have discovered that really knowing what you are buying is the simplest solution to avoid it... forum discussions can definitely help but I'm not buying something on someone's word unless I have a tremendous amount of trust in that person's knowledge...


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

I personally own several Uglies and they last longer than dirt. They are heavy in your hand so if your your casting a lot you will have fatigue . OTOH for live bait and putting rod in stand no problem they are the bees knees.
OM ? I have one and it is middle range surf rod I paid 150 @ BPS. I really like its castability and no nonsense strong blank. Its a modest improvement over Uglysticks with a stronger tip action. Good for what i use it for. There are lighter and just as strong blanks put out by St Croix, Breakaway etc but they cost more. Its up to you and how often you fish.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

jc said:


> I'd be all over this
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432697
> 
> ...


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

"Most people do not really understand rod actions line retrieval speeds or their impact on fishing."

X2. I could not agree more.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

OP, ignore all these turkeys above (just kidding guys ) and go get yourself a nice Tica for that reel. You'll love the Tica. Like said above you need to feel it in person though and choose the appropriate action that you like best.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

justletmein said:


> OP, ignore all these turkeys above (just kidding guys ) and go get yourself a nice Tica for that reel. You'll love the Tica. Like said above you need to feel it in person though and choose the appropriate action that you like best.


I just want to say this about that. Tica rods were coming on strong a few years ago, then just as quickly started disappearing from the conversation. I know several people who broke them, and many more who complained that the guides were very cheap and easily broken.

Maybe they're better now. All I know is that I very seldom ever hear about anyone using them anymore.

Buyer beware.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

bigfost said:


> I just want to say this about that. Tica rods were coming on strong a few years ago, then just as quickly started disappearing from the conversation. I know several people who broke them, and many more who complained that the guides were very cheap and easily broken.
> 
> Maybe they're better now. All I know is that I very seldom ever hear about anyone using them anymore.
> 
> Buyer beware.


Never used the tica rods, but what your describing sounds like the same problems i used to have with the tsunami rods....i loved the blank, but the eyes they used on them were garbage!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Never used the tica rods, but what your describing sounds like the same problems i used to have with the tsunami rods....i loved the blank, but the eyes they used on them were garbage!


Now we are getting somewhere. I'm not pushing Uglies or OM, but I can tell you they do have good eyes. Everybody has a different opinion of things they don't like about surf rods. Personally, I don't like big eyes, small eyes, long handles, cork handles, skinny handles, wippy rods, purple rods..... The list goes on and on. I do know I'm not going to spend a fortune on a rod without knowing 100% it's exactly what I'm looking for at least I can test it out in my hands.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Any long rod is hard to pick just right regardless of brand. You have to be careful also on how light they are built because they will break easier regardless of quality. A longer rod is harder to store, transport and guard from injury. If you're going to spend over 200 bucks you can build one for yourself. Yes you hear there is more to building a rod than that but you have to realize there isn't. The rods you use don't have to have all that bling. It's a lot like a stick together kit. You would be armed and dangerous with a quality rod, it would just look like a sleeper. A 20lb class type pole would be an excellent starting point on building one. That's how you get a legit personal rod. I will give you this advice if you decide to build, when you find a blank with the flex you want go one stiffer because after you add the eyes and such the extra weight will loosen it up. Cut rate at B8 and Fuqua will not only set you up they will answer any question and take time to tell you how to build it. Ask for Terry Jones. I build all my rods and have for a long time and I will say there is nothing wrong with putting a Penn international on a wooden broom stick if it fit the bill.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bigfost said:


> I just want to say this about that. Tica rods were coming on strong a few years ago, then just as quickly started disappearing from the conversation. I know several people who broke them, and many more who complained that the guides were very cheap and easily broken.
> 
> Maybe they're better now. All I know is that I very seldom ever hear about anyone using them anymore.
> 
> Buyer beware.


I'm still using my 12' every beach trip, it's my favorite rod. The eyes are fine and I've not broken it. Rod is extremely tough, can't imagine breaking it on a fish unless it's mishandled and even then I've done that a few times. It's about 4 years old though so can't say if the new ones are any different... My wife's 9' Tica was also great but it was no match for the tailgate and got crunched. That's the thing with lighter rods and better action though IMO, they're not going to be as tough as a block of fiberglass stick. The difference between my 8' AR and the wife's 9' Tica was ridiculous, the Tica blew it away but the AR (OM knockoff) was tougher and might have survived a tailgate LOL. I think a high quality reel deserves a high quality rod though. I have two ugry sticks hanging in the garage that I retired years ago and yes they're tough and made it through a lot of abuse.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

ugry stik = **** fine flag pole! JOKING FOLKS...

I have a 2 piece, 9' Tica casting rod rated for 2-5oz I believe... sweet spot is at 3oz but too light imo to load more than that... you can lob more, but I wouldn't load more

I purchased the rod 6-8 years ago for about $79

pros... great light duty rod, good reel seat, cork tape grip & handle, light but sturdy blank

cons... large eyes-looks like spinning rod, short butt

I have replaced one eye and the tip (I think)... that seems like normal wear and tear for me

great light duty rod but I don't use it much any more... will be in my garage 20 years from now I am sure

one thing not mentioned is that Rod manufacturers like Tica, American Rodsmith, whoever BPS has making the OM, etc. DO switch blank manufacturers on occasion, as well as manufacturing facilities, etc. Lets face it, MOST of this stuff is traced back directly to China and even the good blank mnfctr's can have bad runs and batches of blanks...


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Heres my .02 cents.....

Dredwards has 4 total posts....and no more replies to a thread he started!

534 views

24 replies

HA HA! Everyone on this thread has officially been TROLLED!!!!.....Amatures:biggrin:

Oh and x2 on custom building


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Oh and x2 on custom building


easy to say when all you have to do is exchange it for room and board!

tell B to call me, sharkadong is coming up and he has my heaver :work:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Heres my .02 cents.....
> 
> Dredwards has 4 total posts....and no more replies to a thread he started!
> 
> ...


I agree but it's been informative  Does anyone have any experience with the Shimano Terez series?
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/saltwater.html


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> easy to say when all you have to do is exchange it for room and board!
> 
> tell B to call me, sharkadong is coming up and he has my heaver :work:


LOL....yeah..... and for that same reason it cost me 100x more for my custom rods!!!

Ill tell him....ive been testing it out for ya, pretty nice rod but i had a lil accident.....dont worry, brad said its an easy fix.....but its about 6" shorter now.....oops!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

lmao, whatever you do, don't run over my bait knife when you stop at my camp!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

anyone handled the Penn Torque surf rods?
seen them for as little as $89 on the 'bay.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

kweber said:


> anyone handled the Penn Torque surf rods?
> seen them for as little as $89 on the 'bay.


Kurt, I dont have any experiene with the torque or the shimano terez series rods, but i have been using the diawa emblems and emcasts for about the last year. Good action, light weight, good componants, overall nice surf rods for 120 bucks.


----------



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

I apologize if I created a firestorm, that was not my intent. I sincerely wanted expert opinions on a rod. To set the record straight, I don't have the reel just yet, but that is the reel I am going to get (unless I have a compelling reason not to do so). Yes I have thought about jumping in a building my own rod.

No I do not post much, however I generally read thru the new posts, you never know what you are going find out. 

Thanks for all of the replies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL....No harm No foul....Good luck on your build man!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Why not get a Billystix? I had one built for my 9/0, 5 years on the beach, lending out my gear to my buds, still holding strong, plus made in the USA by a great man.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Just look at the pics of my custom back on the main surf board.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

jc said:


> ugry stik = **** fine flag pole! JOKING FOLKS...
> 
> I have a 2 piece, 9' Tica casting rod rated for 2-5oz I believe... sweet spot is at 3oz but too light imo to load more than that... you can lob more, but I wouldn't load more
> 
> ...


This may sound a little contradictory to my recommendation, but I too am looking to retire a couple ugry sticks. My question is: where do you guys buy your Ticas? The only dealer I can find is Cabela's (not near Houston) and they don't have the version I'm looking for 10'0 #40 3-8oz.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I havent looked for one but am pretty positive you cant get them at Academy or Bass Pro... they are definitely available online.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Roys had a bunch of Ticas last time I was looking at rods there. I bought both of mine from Cabelas in Buda.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Ha! All of you will never learn!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> Ha! All of you will never learn!


I tried fishing like you but I can't find a crank telephone anywhere.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> Ha! All of you will never learn!


Okay, I'll bite. What does this mean?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

basically it means Rudy stayed up until about 2:00 AM drinking beer, lmao...

Torpedro has been waiving the limp-wristed long rod lately... I'm pretty sure he's done with surf-fishing. I think maybe the sand irritates his mangina...


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

surfguy said:


> I agree but it's been informative  Does anyone have any experience with the Shimano Terez series?
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/rods/saltwater.html


Dredwards (the poster), if you are still looking for a fine rod to match that fine Shimano reel, get yourself a Shimano Terez, 8ft Med-Light (20-50lb) or Med (30-65lb), Action=Fast, $200-$280. Fishing Tackle Unlimited carries them in several colors.


----------

